# Luzon provinces that will be kept under lockdown



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

https://www.rappler.com/nation/258496-metro-manila-calabarzon-bulacan-to-remain-on-lockdown


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link Joe. Still house bound, lol.

"Persons younger than 21 years old or those who are 60 years old and above must stay in their homes. So too must persons who are between those ages but live with people with co-morbidities (diabetes, lung problems, heart disease) or other risk factors."

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Thanks for the link Joe. Still house bound, lol.
> 
> "Persons younger than 21 years old or those who are 60 years old and above must stay in their homes. So too must persons who are between those ages but live with people with co-morbidities (diabetes, lung problems, heart disease) or other risk factors."
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


I read that. Even though La Union is not on that list all must still follow below;
https://www.rappler.com/nation/258496-metro-manila-calabarzon-bulacan-to-remain-on-lockdown

What will happen to other parts of the country? Duterte also announced that a "general community quarantine" would still be enforced in "low-risk" or "moderate-risk" areas until May 15.
Workers in low-risk industries can continue to work or operate in phases. 
The general population can only leave their homes to access basic necessities.
Persons younger than 21 years old or those who are 60 years old and above must stay in their homes. So too must persons who are between those ages but live with people with co-morbidities (diabetes, lung problems, heart disease) or other risk factors.
"Non-leisure stores" in malls or shopping centers can partially open.
Universities and colleges can finish the academic year and issue credentials to students.
Priority and essential construction projects may resume in accordance with Department of Public Works and Highways guidelines.
Public transportation may operate at a reduced capacity.
Local governments shall enforce a night curfew for non-workers.
Airports and sea ports may operate only to ensure the unhampered flow of goods.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hopefully thing do lighten up a bit, Ben has to get a pass, only Wednesdays and Saturdays from our Barangay road block to go to town and if he wants to go further afield has to front up to the Municipal hall as well to gain another to get to San Fernando City.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*April 24, 2020 ECQ Video Update*

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/2020/4/24/Enhanced-community-quarantine-extended-Philippines-Duterte-COVID-19.html


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Enhanced Community Quarantine (ECQ) Extended Until May 15, 2020:*


Based on the Inter-Agency Task Force's recommendation, Philippine President Rodrigo Duterte announced the ECQ extension for the following high-risk administrative regions, provinces, or areas until May 15, 2020:

The National Capital Region,
Region III (Central Luzon),
Region IV-A (Cavite, Laguna, Batangas, Rizal, and Quezon - CALARBAZON),
The province of Pangasinan,
The province of Benguet,
The island of Mindoro,
The province of Albay, and
The island of Catanduanes.


The ECQ is also now effective until May 15 in the following, which are also considered high-risk areas:

The island of Panay (Aklan, Antique, Iloilo, and Capiz),
The island of Cebu (Cebu Province and Cebu City), and
The provinces of Davao del Norte, Davao de Oro, and Davao City.
Provinces or areas which are considered moderate- and low-risk in the spread of COVID-19 will be placed under a general community quarantine starting on May 1, 2020.

More detailed listing of area's and islands and the level of quarantine: https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/new...uarantine-general-community-quarantine/story/


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Lacson doubts lifting of lockdown before June*

Philippine Daily Inquirer / 04:56 AM April 27, 2020

https://newsinfo.inquirer.net/1265192/lacson-doubts-lifting-of-lockdown-before-june


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

*Philippines revises list of areas under ECQ from May 1 to 15*

Published April 28, 2020 12:51pm 
https://www.gmanetwork.com/news/news/nation/735883/gov-t-revises-list-of-areas-under-ecq-from-may-1-to-15/story/


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I am hoping that Cebu Province wil at least go to GQC after 15 May.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Another ruling tonight so we'll see...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Cebu Province will be GCQ after 15 May. Metro Cebu city remains ECQ with borders closed


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Bataan has been offered GCQ but the congresman is pushing the remain ECQ. We have had 8 more cases and one death so apparently the curve hasn't flattened yet.


----------

